# Dura-Brite Ink



## photodiver (Apr 27, 2005)

Hello All,

Am I the only one who is having problems with Epson's new Dura-brite ink? I have been in the t-shirt imprinting business now for over 7 years. I have always used epson printers to do all our heat transfers. 

Since we had to update some of our printers (old ones died after years of service) All the Epson printers now use the Dura-brite ink.

We are using a C82 and a C86, the print results are aweful. The colors are wrong, they are not bright at all. The quality of our imprints have dropped dramaticlly.

I have done so many test prints trying to correct the images but I can't get consistant results. 

Has anyone else had this problem, and can any one help. At this rate, I will be out of business in no time if I can't start producing the quality that my company has built a reputation for.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

Oh yes please, I would like to know also . . I just purchased a C86 .. and before I actually start using it . . this inquring mind would like to know as well . . otherwise I will stick with my HP printer . . my HP print might be an older model, (990 cxi), but the colors are outstanding . . I tested the finished product before I started selling my Tees . . and so far everyone has given me glowing feedback . .. 

Diane


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

What were you using before? 

The main advantage of using Durabrite inks for t-shirt transfer is that they are pigmented inks, so they won't bleed in the wash. It is advised that you adjust your printing color profiles to +5 Cyan, +5 Magenta, and -15 Yellow for optimal prints; this should definately cure (or at least help - you might need to toy with the color profiles more to get it perfect, but this works for most people) the problem if you are getting a 'yellowed-out' effect, especially on photographs, thin black lines, etc. Under these settings I have not had any problems myself; I've done probably 200 odd shirts using the Durabrite inks and the colors have been fine.

Another option would be the Magic Mix inks available from http://personalizedsupplies.com/. They are also a pigmented inks, but they are designed specifically for t-shirts so they don't need and color adjusted or anything like that.


----------



## photodiver (Apr 27, 2005)

Twinge,

I have done this (about 4 months ago) and still the images are not sharp, bright, nor do the colors even come close to what they should be. 

I have "tweeked" the colors, and run so many tests that I have pretty much exhausted all my options. I find it hard to believe that the results from this ink are as good as the old Epson ink was. We only ever had one customer complain about the image running in all the years we used the older Epson ink. 

Why would they change this ink! In 7 years we have never had any problems with their ink until now.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Hmm... I don't know what the problem is then. The colors are bright and vibrant and they never run, and I have not really had any problems with the Durabrite inks myself. You can try asking around at http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Heat_Transfers_For_Desktop_Printers/ to see if they can give you any further information; most of the folks there use Durabrite or Magic Mix inks.


----------



## FatHamsterGirl (May 21, 2005)

I've noticed some fading in my Durabrite inks once they are washed. I noticed that the paper transfer didn't look very bright either. I just purchased Magicmix inks and the transfer is much brighter than the Durabrite on the paper and a little brighter once it's on he cloth. I haven't yet washed my new Magicmix transfers yet though, but I can let you know.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Please do, I'd like to know if it makes enough difference that I should start buying them instead of Durabrite.


----------



## buddha (Aug 14, 2005)

The magicmix ink is a whole lot better than the Durabrite. 
It is worth the money. The images are brighter and the colors
last in the wash.


----------



## CJK440 (Sep 7, 2005)

Does the C86 come with durabrite inks when you buy it new??


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

CJK: Probably. Check Epson's website and see if they give any specifics about it there.


----------



## photodiver (Apr 27, 2005)

CJK Yes the C86 does come with the Dura-null ink.....I mean Dura-brite.....


----------



## CJK440 (Sep 7, 2005)

I got all my equipment set up and di a few durabrite transfers on some white mousepads. I got a yellowish tinge too, this is after I adjusted the +5C, +5M, -15Y.

Does heat play a role in this maybe?? I noticed that the portion of the transfer that overhangs the mouse pad in free air burns up and turns black.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

...Burns up and turns black?? What kind of transfers are you using?


----------



## photodiver (Apr 27, 2005)

Burns up???????????????
Better yet.....
How what temp is your press set at????????????????


----------



## CJK440 (Sep 7, 2005)

Haha, you guys sound suprised. So good, maybe I'm doing something wrong.

I stamped a 3 mousepads at 380F for 18 seconds, I haven't had time to fool with anything and I saw those setting on here somewhere. I'm using Transjet (magicjet) paper. I used a teflon platen cover and a teflon sheet on top of the transfer.

The black area is the parts of the transfer paper/image that overhangs the mousepad, it doesn't have anything to transfer heat to.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't _think_ this is normal, but your settings and paper should be fine... I haven't done anything 'raised up' like mousepads personally, so you might also check over at http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Heat_Transfers_For_Desktop_Printers/ to see if this is normal.


----------



## photodiver (Apr 27, 2005)

We imprinted mouse pads for 7 years. We imprinted mouse pads at 350 for 15 sec. Never had a problem with "burning" We also applied a fair bit of pressure as well.
In fact we have imprinted almost anything you can apply an image to LOL....


----------



## CJK440 (Sep 7, 2005)

Just to clarify, the pad comes out fine, its the part of the transfer that stays on the paper and I throw away that burns up.


----------



## photodiver (Apr 27, 2005)

Does it "burn" or "melt"?


----------

